# International 3434, hydraulic suction filter, part no: 26193



## nonestopjim (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,
I have never participated in any forum - and infact new to computers at 80! But I am desperately trying to find a part for my trusty International 3434 tractor, I have the manual the part number is 26193 for filter, suction for the hydraulic oil tank and filters.
If anyone can point me in the right direction, been (or my daughter has been on many websites) trying to find this for me.

I live in the West of Ireland, and brought this tractor over from England in around 1976 - still going strong!! even stronger if I got the part.

all help appreciated.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

For an IH part no some information is missing ??? does the number end in R1, R2 ,R91 or some other digits ???? Where did you get this no from??

What application is your machine ?? Loader, Loader/compressor, loader/backhoe, dozer blade, ???


----------



## nonestopjim (Oct 23, 2011)

cyrush said:


> For an IH part no some information is missing ??? does the number end in R1, R2 ,R91 or some other digits ???? Where did you get this no from??
> 
> What application is your machine ?? Loader, Loader/compressor, loader/backhoe, dozer blade, ???


the part no. does not end in R??or another other digit but other items on that page do.The part i am looking for is no.7. I have taken a photo showing the number printed into the metal of the part. 

I have a IH 3434 Loader Backhoe manual and BT 15 parts catalogue (taken photo). My tractor is the front loader with bucket. 

see photos. many thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

mmm!! Suction strainer, i recon you could be struggling here ??

Might be worth trying s supplier of hydraulic eqt for something similar ??

Try these guys, they are quite helpful!!

Hydraulic Gear Pumps | White House Products | Hydraulic Pumps


----------



## inter3434 (Sep 18, 2011)

*3434 suction filter*

i doubt you finding the original filterwith the male thread ,but a aftermarket filter with a female thread is available from most hydraulic parts distributors You can buy a nipple to adapt the female to male thread and you may have to cut the nipple shorter slightly to make it fit in deep enough.word of warning do not run tractor without the suction filter it will do serious damage to valve and pump as i found out the hard way 
regards stephen


----------



## philsmusic2000 (May 14, 2013)

*Hi*

Does anybody have a pdf manual for the 3434 industrial loader?
i am trying to resurrect this old dog but struggling greatly with parts/numbers and where to find info. 
If anybody could point me in the direction i would be much appreciated. 
Mainly the hydraulic rams if anybody has this. 
Thanks in advance, 
Kindest regards
phil


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the solution tendered by "inter3434" is the best solution as by now these suction screens are rarer than hens teeth !!!!


----------



## nonestopjim (Oct 23, 2011)

No I do not have a PDF of the 3434 industrail loader, but I do have a paper copy of the 'International 3434 Loader Backhoe'.
I have scanned what i think might be relevant pages from manual.


----------



## Anderssonrobin (Nov 20, 2013)

nonestopjim said:


> Hi,
> I have never participated in any forum - and infact new to computers at 80! But I am desperately trying to find a part for my trusty International 3434 tractor, I have the manual the part number is 26193 for filter, suction for the hydraulic oil tank and filters.
> If anyone can point me in the right direction, been (or my daughter has been on many websites) trying to find this for me.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same problem!
Did you find any suction filter? I have looked everywhere

/Robin


----------

